#  -
.     ,          .   -   -  ?    ?

----------

,      .     -   ,    .      ,        .

      ,     .        ,         .   .

----------

.

     :
●	              ,     ,       . 
●	,     -    ,  ,       .   ,    ,      2015 ,      ,    ,  .

----------

